# anyone seen this



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

while i was in the chat room i got a call about a furnace not working ,,,
to make a long short ,, the furnace was fine till about an hour ago and now no heat ,, went out and ckd ,, the propane line was frosted ,, so i assume it was froze ,,, we shut the furnace off for a bit ,, and relit ,, and it works fine now ,, but the propane line is frosting agian ,, i told them to use other heating tonight ,, which they had ,, and we'll ck out in the morning ,, i never heard of propane lines freezing ,, have any of u ????


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 16, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

IF propane comes out of the tank too fast, the tank will frost. I have heard of regulators freezing, but the weather has to be just right. Had one freeze on a friend of mine last year. He was running the furnace and generator. Poured hotwater over the reg. and it started working again. Has not done it since. Not heard of the lines freezing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

RE: anyone seen this

ok update to this i was called agian by my tech who was still onsight ,, he did some more cking and found that the customer had the heater set on  78 deg .,, and yes the prop, line was frosting ,, but not freezing ,, infact the unit was in the overheat mode ,, it got to hot and it was cooling down until it reached it's set point and then ,, it worked again ,, i told the tech to have the cust. to also use the secondary heat to prevent this prob again ,, and to go home ,, we'll ck it out in the morning ,, but i'm still wondering can propane freeze up while it's flowing??? It's cold when they charge the tank ,, but agian i have never seen it freeze up ,,,,
 :question:  :question:  :question:  :question:


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

Thanks Ken ,, i was thinking the same ,, i think i'll ck my MH home out with the same senerio , and see what happens ,, mine my do the same ,, shut off  it get's to hot ,, but my furnace has not been used since the day it was bought new ,, my parents never had a need for it ,, traveled in the summer and parked in the garage in the winter ,, so it's gonna be a test for my rig      :approve:  :approve:     :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

Visible frost on a line simply means moisture and condensation on a cold line. It doesn't mean the propane IN the line is freezing.


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

When high pressure gas is allowed to expand, the result is a loss of heat.  That "cooling" combined with moisture in the air can result in frosting.  I have frosted many small Coleman propane canisters.  The freezing point of propane is WAY COLD (like around -190 C).  From a physics/chemistry standpoint (but not knowing the exact setup for propane tanks on a camper), I would check the regulator to see if it is functioning, the valve to see if there is something clogging it up and making the gas move faster than the system is designed for it to and I would check the fill of the tanks as near-empty tanks will result in lower pressure which results in lower temperature.


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

Could it be the propane tank hasn't been purged and has water in the tank?  Don't know, just wondering if that could cause the problem or would it freeze the regulator? :question:


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

My thinking was with DL and maybe moisture in the tank.  Pressure regulator also comes to mind.  How was the flame and sound of the furnace? Loud roar, smoke?


----------



## DL Rupper (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

Hey Rod, when my furnace is on too long it just kicks off the flame for a minute or 2 to cool down and then re-ignites the flame.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

Mine does the same


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

here is what we found today ,, the reg did freeze due to moisture ,, and as Dl and Hollis said ,, yes it was not purged right ,, i told the customer to put a blanket around the reg. to absorb the moisture ,, bty the wind was blowing out of the north and it was down to 11 degress     
But now it fixed and customer happy ,, i only charged a 1/2 hour call out time ,, so again they were happy  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:    

Oh yea i cked mine out today ,, and i had no heat     
But then i rembered ,, that i turned off the breaker to the shore line to the MH ...

Oh well chock it up to anouther stupid rving mistake (we all do them )      :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:      :approve:  :approve:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jan 18, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

Hey, Hollis! Hollis!  Rod needs you to make a service call!   :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

Hey Tex I hope he can right a BIGGGGGG CHECK TRAVELING TIME INCLUDED HAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## utmtman (Jan 18, 2008)

Re: anyone seen this

Just had my furnace repaired.  It was shutting down the burner but continual running of fan.  turns out the circuit board had a problem on it that would not let the unit continue to burn just like as if it had got too hot.


----------

